# Dr. Sommer Team



## Scwie (20 Mai 2006)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung ob das echt oder gefaked ist, aber ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert  

Wachse ich nach dem Sex nicht mehr?

RACHEL, 15: Ich habe seit einem halben Jahr einen Freund, und allmählich wollen wir auch miteinander schlafen. Doch da gibt es ein Problem, das mich sehr bedrückt. Als ich nämlich mit meiner Freundin darüber sprach sagte sie, daß sich der Körper nach dem ersten Mal nicht weiterentwickelt. Davor habe ich Angst, denn meine Figur ist noch sehr kindlich. Wenn das stimmt, würde es auch meine Mutter bemerken. Das will ich auf keinen Fall....

Eine interessante Theorie, so stoppt man also den Alterungsprozeß


Ich war noch nie so richtig high

CAROLINE, 17: Vor acht Monaten schlief ich zum erstenmal mit meinem Freund. Aber ich habe noch nie einen Orgasmus erlebt. Ich hatte zwar oft ein super Gefühl, aber ich war noch nie so richtig high. Manche Mädchen schreien doch dabei, verlieren sogar sekundenlang das Bewußtsein. Oder ist das nicht die Norm?


Bewußtlosigkeit beim Sex? - Aha, ich dachte immer die wären dabei eingeschlafen. Danke Caroline!


Mein Penis hüpft auf und ab

MANUEL, 13: Ich habe was Komisches an mir entdeckt und weiß nicht, ob es in Ordnung ist. Vor kurzem habe ich versucht mich selbst zu befriedigen. Dabei hüpfte mein Penis im steifen Zustand eine ganze Weile von selber auf und ab. Dann kam eine wässrige Flüssigkeit heraus. War das ein Samenerguß Und wieso bewegt sich mein Penis selbst?

Manuel, er nickt doch nur weil es ihm gefällt!


Zu jung für Petting?

KATI, 14: Mein Freund (14) ist total süß und lieb. Wir sind sehr offen zueinander und reden über alles. Wir haben schon viel ausprobiert. Zum Beispiel berühren wir uns überall. Manchmal liegen wir auch ausgezogen übereinander und bewegen uns wie beim Geschlechtsverkehr. Das geht oft so lange, bis mein Freund einen Samenerguß bekommt. Ich habe manchmal ein bißchen Angst, denn ich habe ja auch schon meine Regel. Richtig tun wollen wir "es" erst so mit 16 oder 17 Jahren. Jetzt würde uns interessieren, ob
das okay oder in unserem Alter irgendwie schädlich ist

Wirklich interessant, was die Jugend heut so in ihrer Freizeit tut. Richtig
würde ich es an Eurer Stelle noch nicht tun, da hört man auf zu wachsen,
kann ohnmächtig werden und kriegt einen krummen Rücken. Haben Eure Eltern
Euch das noch nicht erzählt??


Kann ich mich an einem Glas mit AIDS anstecken?

BIANCA, 12: Mich beschäftigt eine Frage zum Thema AIDS. Die Jungs und Mädchen in meiner Klasse trinken manchmal aus dem selben Glas oder gleichen Flasche. Kann man sich dadurch nicht auch anstecken? Und wie ist das beim Küssen?

Liebe Bianca, Dein Brief hat mich ja schockiert.. Haben Deine Mitschüler echt alle AIDS? Bist Du etwa in einer Schule für Frühreife? Sollte es bei Dir noch nicht zu spät sein, wechsle die Schule!


Es riecht nach Fisch

EVA, 15: Seit längerer Zeit sind auf meinen Schamlippen so komische Pickel. Sie gleichen denen, die man manchmal auf der Zunge hat. Ist das was Krankhaftes? Wenn ich meine Tage habe, riecht das Menstruationsblut fürchterlich nach Fisch. Hat das vielleicht mit diesem Ausschlag zu tun? Außerdem sind meine beiden Schamlippen lang und schrumplig. Die linke ist sogar länger als die rechte. Das sieht echt ecklig aus.

Also das ist wirklich eklig, ich kann gar nix dazu sagen *würg* ....


Meine Scheide sieht anders aus

KARIN, 13: Aus meiner Scheide hängen zwei dicke Hautlappen heraus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das normal ist. Bei meiner Freundin, die ich schon mal nackt gesehen habe, ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Ich habe Angst, daß ich Probleme bekomme, wenn ich später mal mit einem Jungen schlafen will. Tampons kriege ich auch nicht in meine Scheide. Ich habe es schon ein paar Mal vergeblich versucht. Kann ein Arzt so was operieren?

Du solltest Dich mal mit Eva (15) in Verbindung setzen, vielleicht kann sie Dir ja helfen. Was das Tampon-Problem betrifft: Die kommen längs rein und immer nur einer!

Kondome in Sondergrößen

MANUELA, 15: Ich habe einen Freund, mit dem ich auch regelmäßig schlafe. Ich nehme die Pille, er zusätzlich ein Kondom. Wir haben aber ein Problem dabei. Weil der Penis meines Freundes recht groß und dick ist, hat er Schmerzen beim Geschlechtsverkehr. Das Kondom ist nämlich zu eng und paßt auch nicht in der Länge. Es ist schon passiert, daß das Kondom geplatzt ist. Bei der Anwendung machen wir bestimmt nichts falsch. Gibt es Kondome in
Sondergrößen?

Das Kondom ist zu eng und zu kurz und platzt beim Gebrauch? Ja, das kenn ich ist man erstmal in dem OOOOOPSding drin, fällt einem das Atmen schwer und kaum holt man mal tiefer Luft, platzt es. Außerdem spannt es im Gesicht. Vielleicht sollte Dein Freund das nächste Mal erst mit den Füßen in das Präservativ (Anmerkung: das heißt auch Kondom) steigen und nicht wie sonst mit dem Kopf voran.


Wie kann man den Höhepunkt vortäuschen?

BEATE, 15: In meiner Clique reden die Mädchen viel über Sex. Kürzlich haben sie sich darüber unterhalten, daß man einen Orgasmus vortäuschen kann. Aber keine hat genau gewußt, wie man das macht. Können Sie es uns sagen?

Also ich könnte da eher den männlichen Lesern helfen, aber die Sache mit dem warmen Joghurt ist ja eigentlich ziemlich bekannt. Dir Beate kann ich nur sagen, wenn ihr irgendwann mal im Cliquen-Kreis die Vortäuschung eines Orgasmus übt, ruft mich an, da möcht ich dabei sein!


Sind zwei Kondome sicherer?

SANDRA, 14: Ich bin sehr gespannt auf mein erstes Mal. Aber ich habe panische Angst vor einer ungewollten Schwangerschaft. Die Pille möchte ich noch nicht nehmen. Also bleibt das Kondom. Kann man nicht zwei oder drei Kondome übereinanderziehen, damit nichts daneben geht? Meine Freundin sagt jedoch, daß dann der Penis nicht mehr in die Scheide paßt. Stimmt das?

Klar kann man mehrere Kondome übereinanderziehen, wenns regnet zieh ich auch zwei paar Gummistiefel übereinander. Was Deine Freundin sagt stimmt, deswegen solltest Du nicht Opas Leinenkondome benutzen.


Pickel am Penis durch Orgasmus?

JAN, 13: Seit längerer Zeit habe ich gelbliche Pickel am Penis. Wenn ich sie aufdrücke, kommt ein eitriges Zeug heraus, das eklig riecht. Kann das vielleicht davon kommen, weil ich fast täglich onaniere? Ich kriege dann nämlich schon nach ein paar Sekunden einen Orgasmus. Ein Freund von mir sagt, das seien sogenannte Orgasmuspickel, ich müsse auf jeden Fall zum Arzt gehen. Davor habe ich aber schreckliche Angst.

ORGASMUSPICKEL......* muhahahaha*


Der Tampon ist in meiner Scheide verschwunden

NICOLE, 13: Seit einiger Zeit nehme ich Tampons.. Als ich den Tampon, den ich vor fünf (!!!!!) Tagen eingeführt hatte, wieder herausholen wollte, ist das Band abgerissen. Ich bekomme den Tampon nicht mehr aus meiner Scheide heraus. Ich habe das Gefühl, daß er sogar immer weiterhinein rutscht. Was soll ich tun? Ist es schädlich, wenn der Tampon in meinem Körper bleibt? Oder löst er sich irgendwann selbst auf?

Ja, ja, genau so war es auch bei meinem Gewehr das ich bei der Bundeswehr reinigen wollte, ich zog am Faden und er riß. Der Reinigungsdocht blieb im Lauf. Mein Unteroffizier meinte es wäre gefährlich, wenn der Docht im Lauf bliebe, deswegen hat er ihn ja dann auch rausgeholt. Ich kann Dir also nur das gleiche raten - Wende Dich an meinen Unteroffizier!


War das ein Orgasmus?

JANINE, 12: Mit meiner Freundin habe ich neulich über Selbstbefriedigung gesprochen. Zu Hause versuchte ich es nachzumachen, woran ich mich erinnerte. Ich hatte schnell so ein komisches Gefühl in der Scheide. Als ich weitermachte, wurde dieses Gefühl stärker, ich mußte unwillkürlich dabei stöhnen. Und auf einmal zuckte ich zusammen. Dann war alles vorbei. War das wirklich ein Orgasmus oder nur Einbildung?

Also erstmal: Hättest Du Dir was zu Schreiben zu Deiner Freundin mitgenommen, hättest Du sicher noch mehr probieren können und zusammengezuckt bist Du nur, weil Du Dich erschrocken hast, als Papa in Deinem Zimmer stand. Aber mach Dir nichts draus, es ist ganz normal für ein Mädchen in Deinem Alter, sich in einer solchen Situation zu erschrecken.


Tut es auch dem Jungen weh?

LUKAS, 15: Ich habe noch keinen Geschlechtsverkehr gehabt und möchte deshalb wissen, wie das so abläuft. Tut es auch dem Jungen weh, wenn er zum erstenmal mit einem Mädchen schläft? Ist es schwer das Jungfernhäutchen zu durchstoßen? Soll der Junge besser versuchen, dem Mädchen zuerst mit den Fingern in die Scheide zu gehen? Wie ist das eigentlich, verwendet das Mädchen nach dem ersten Mal einen größeren
Tampon?

Also, es braucht schon eine ganz schöne Kraftanstrengung das Jungfernhäutchen zu durchstoßen, würde Mann sonst stöhnen? Was willst Du mit den Fingern in der Scheide? - Das Jungfernhäutchen erst suchen? Größere Tampons nach dem ersten Sex? - Nein, das Mädchen rollt sich dann die Binde....


Ein Treffer in die Hoden

STEFAN, 14: Kürzlich bekam ich beim Fußballspielen einen Treffer ganz dicht neben meine Hoden. Jetzt hab ich richtig Angst vor dem nächsten Spiel. Es muß doch höllisch weh tun, wenn der Ball direkt die Hoden trifft. Kann man sich davor schützen?

Du brauchst doch keine Angst haben, Stefan. Sollte Dich beim nächsten Spiel der Ball echt in die Hoden treffen, dann wirst du halt nicht Fußballer sondern kommst in den Knabenchor. Musiker sind eh besser bezahlt als Fußballer.



Tampon als Verhütungsmittel

JUDITH, 15: Mir ist was Schlimmes passiert. Ich habe mit meinem Freund während meiner Tage geschlafen. Denn er sagte, der Tampon sei ein gutes Verhütungsmittel, weil er das Sperma aufsaugt. Doch hinterher fand ich den Rückholfaden des Tampons nicht mehr. Der Tampon ist noch immer in meiner Scheide! Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll. Mein Freund sagt, ihn ginge das nichts an.

Also, Dein Freund sollte mal das aufgeweichte Brötchen aus seinem Kopf nehmen! An dieser Stelle nocheinmal: Es scheint ja, das sowas mit den Tampons die nicht mehr raus wollen öfters passiert. Nicht das Ende mit dem Faden zuerst rein sondern andersherum. Am besten ihr knotet an das Ende des Fadens irgendwas (z.B. ein kleines Plüschtier) dann kann er nicht mehr verschwinden. Ansonsten kann ich wieder nur an meinen Unteroffizier
verweisen.


Wie lange halten Kondome?

LILLI, 15: Meine Freundin und ich haben uns nur so aus Scherz ein Kondom gekauft. Wir wollten mal sehen, wie sich das anfühlt. Können wir eigentlich die Kondome aufheben und sie vielleicht erst nach ungefähr einem Jahr benutzen? Oder sind sie nach einer bestimmten Zeit nicht mehr sicher?


Wenn ihr keine Löcher reingemacht habt (das ist wichtig!), sie wieder ordentlich zusammenrollt und in die Verpackung tut, könnt ihr sie aufheben und irgendwann benutzen. Das habt ihr aber nicht von mir gehört!


Platzt das Jungfernhäutchen mit einem Knall?

Markus, 14: Lieber Dr. Sommer, Ich möchte bald zum ersten Mal mit meiner Freundin schlafen. Meine Freundin hat mir gesagt, daß dabei das Jungfernhäutchen platzt. Nun habe ich Angst, daß meine Eltern durch den Knall wach werden und uns erwischen!

Ja ja... das erklärt auch die Risse in den meisten Hauswänden.... *grins*


----------



## Antibus (20 Mai 2006)

LOOOL, sind wirklich ein paar lacher dabei. Besten dank fürs posten.


----------



## Tiggerin (21 Mai 2006)

Also ich war nur am lachen,die sind echt klasse und die Antworten sind klasse.
Liebe Grüße
Frau Dr. Sommer


----------



## root (21 Mai 2006)

jop,sehr lustig.

root


----------



## Driver (22 Mai 2006)

ich schmeiß mich wech.
hüpfender .... 

besten dank für das Dr. Sommer Team!


----------



## Rudi (14 Juni 2006)

einfach nur geil ich lach mich schlap.^^


----------



## FcG.Kiffer (19 Juni 2006)

ich kenn nur nen ganzen haufen ähnlicher fragen von ner österreichischen dr. sommer seite: dem durchblick-team

hier gibts die "antworten":
http://www.hasinator.de/durchblick.php


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich lach mich kaputt - die österreichische Seite ist aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## formarco (5 Aug. 2006)

jaja dr. sommer mal wieder...immer höchst interessante themen, die die da haben


----------



## ichnur (5 Aug. 2006)

da kann man nur sagen lol


----------



## figl (5 Aug. 2006)

lol es gibt schon nen paar idioten^^


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

Klasse Beitrag, habe mich köstlich amüsiert! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## ZzxXyY (6 Aug. 2006)

Penis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eskalation (6 Aug. 2006)

Weltklasse, die Antworten sind wahrlich zu geil


----------



## chrissi (6 Aug. 2006)

Das waren noch zeiten.... Herrlich Danke.......


----------



## kleinacker (7 Aug. 2006)

Die Jugend von heute.. tsts! 

gruß kleinacker


----------



## joda01 (8 Aug. 2006)

also wirklich manche kinder sind echt der hammer


----------

